# Disaster Movie



## WhiteHowl (Aug 19, 2008)

FINALLY! They came out with a name of a movie that accurately depicts what it is! Seriously who funds these people? Are there actually assholes out there who give money to produce and create these horrible crappy movie parody movies, to remind us just how much movies that were made in that respective year sucked?


----------



## Magikian (Aug 19, 2008)

Dear god no...

Anything but another one. ANYTHING!


----------



## Urban Wolf (Aug 19, 2008)

dunno. scary movie 3 made me lol. Starred Leslie Neilson AND directed by David Zucker (naked gun AND baseketball).
but the rest, i agree, are just plain shit.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 19, 2008)

Vague Genre Movie
Parody parody movie.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 19, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Vague Genre Movie
> Parody parody movie.



Fuck yeah!
Maddox!


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 19, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> FINALLY! They came out with a name of a movie that accurately depicts what it is! Seriously who funds these people? Are there actually assholes out there who give money to produce and create these horrible crappy movie parody movies, to remind us just how much movies that were made in that respective year sucked?



WELCOME TO AMERICA!


----------



## lobosabio (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm guessing it's only a cycle.  Let's hope it ends soon.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 19, 2008)

*Puts "Airplane!" in DVD player* Best. Parody. Movie. Ever.


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 19, 2008)

Well the title says it all.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 24, 2008)

This is the way the best way to describe this movie and this directors: You know when kids pretend to be superheroes? We watch them over and over again, laugh, and say, "Aw, it's just the kids again!"


----------



## Vexer (Aug 25, 2008)

That movie looks just plain stupid i dont like whem they go out of there way to joke on somthing some of the other joke movies like superhero movie and all the scary movies were good but now its getting out of hand


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 25, 2008)

^ Yeah, you say that, but still millions of people go to see it.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 26, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> ^ Yeah, you say that, but still millions of people go to see it.



That's the reason why they keep fucking making them... Conformist morons thinking that this style of run out humour is somehow funny.

Makes me sick even thinking about it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 26, 2008)

Magikian said:


> That's the reason why they keep fucking making them... Conformist morons thinking that this style of run out humour is somehow funny.
> 
> Makes me sick even thinking about it.



Or even millions of Americans still think it is funny. *scoffs at humanity*


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 26, 2008)

This is funny, I was going to make a thread about this in rants and raves because I fucking hate these movies. Scary movie 3 was the last one that was somewhat funny.  All these idiots are trying to do is copy the absolute genius that was created by ZAZ, or Zucker Abrahams, and Zucker.  The three responsible for the GREAT parody movies like The Kentucky Fried Movie, Airplane, Top Secret, and The Naked Gun.  These were the best parody movies ever, and now the genre is a god damned mockery.  I say we punish those responsible and bring back ZAZ, the innovators.


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 26, 2008)

That Guy With The Glasses should make a rant video about these things. It'd be the most epic thing ever.

For those of you who fail and don't know who this guy is.. take a looksy at some of these. *goes to watch his new reviews*


----------



## bozzles (Aug 27, 2008)

facepalm.jpg


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 28, 2008)

Seeing that this film will suck and the only people who go see Jason Friedberg and Aaron Seltzer's films are idiots, potheads and stoners

I highly recommend that all people must avoid this film and instead wait until October 3rd to go see "An American Carol", i can assure y'all that "An American Carol" will be a hell of alot more funnier than anything Jason Friedberg and Aaron Seltzer crapped out


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 28, 2008)

i like parodys, but i like them free and short like tvs robot chicken
i am not gonna pay $20 to watch 1-2 hours of it
(the rabid chipmunks look funny)


----------



## Frasque (Aug 28, 2008)

I have to admit, I laughed at the Willy Wonka stuff in the last one and I am deeply ashamed. But at least I only rented it for a $1.


----------

